# Shooting birds



## Tangerini (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if this would be the right place for me to ask a question or if I should have put this in the photography discusion area.

I would really like some advice on photographing birds.  In my area we have bald eagles, a few different types of hawks, cranes... etc.  Pretend I've never shot a bird before (based on my recent attemps it looks like I haven't anyway ) what advice/tips can you experienced bird photographers give me?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 5, 2007)

patience and lots of it, if the bird has a bright background, sky, overexpose buy about 1 stop and try and get as close as you can without disturbing the birds


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 5, 2007)

:hail: LP would you mind if I picked your brain a bit more?

http://www.jackandglory.com/nini/4/herons.jpg
http://www.jackandglory.com/nini/4/rookery.jpg
http://www.jackandglory.com/nini/4/nesting.jpg

These are a few shots I got the other day of a heron rookery (there are no edits other than resizing) 

If I were to shoot in the same conditions (lighting etc) what would you recommend I do differently?    
What conditions would you recommend I ideally try to aim on shooting with?

I do plan on getting closer (My children were waiting in the car as I took these so I didn't go but a few feet away from them)  
And I know I can get closer without disturbing them.  This tree is located near a path at local golf course so if they can ignore those crazy golfers, I'm pretty sure they won't mind me


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 5, 2007)

for metering you can try 2 things

1 take a meter reading off the ground in say Aperture Priority set F5.6 and note what shutter speed is displayed then in manual mode set F5.6 and set the shutter speed to the one you noted

2 over exposure the shot by 1 to 1 and a half stops (I do this most of the time)

Your car will make a very good hide, if you can drive closer just lower the window and stick the lens out whilst parked, I've been in a tent hide 3 meters away from birds talking to my mate in another hide and the Birds don't even notice you talking, but they will notice any sudden movement


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 5, 2007)

I usually get out my blow gun sneak up behind them put a little bit of sleeping medicine on the tip and knock the bird out. I then take it to a place that would be favorable for a photograph or two and wait until it wakes up. It's still a little dizzy and disorented so it doesn't fly away. OK... so I have never taken any pictures of birds. Don't take any of what I just said seriously, I would never do that to a bird. LP would be the best to ask about such subjects.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 5, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> I usually get out my blow gun sneak up behind them put a little bit of sleeping medicine on the tip and knock the bird out. I then take it to a place that would be favorable for a photograph or two and wait until it wakes up. It's still a little dizzy and disorented so it doesn't fly away. OK... so I have never taken any pictures of birds. Don't take any of what I just said seriously, I would never do that to a bird. *LP would be the best to ask about such subjects*.



Think AIRIC and Sir Barlow would be even better


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you LP 

BoblyBill ~


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 6, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Think AIRIC and Sir Barlow would be even better


 
What if she was trying to take pictures of otters? I have a pretty good arguement for you being the best on this site in otter pictures.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 6, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> What if she was trying to take pictures of otters? I have a pretty good arguement for you being the best on this site in otter pictures.



Lets just say its a good job I'm not a MOD, I'd want to ban anyone who takes a better photo of an Otter than me


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

the seagulls at Dawlish Warren love chips ... with a fast and short lens you can shoot them from a few feet while you yourself are eating chips


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> the seagulls at Dawlish Warren love chips ... with a fast and short lens you can shoot them from a few feet while you yourself are eating chips



 its funny cos its true


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> its funny cos its true



Had a hard time defending me chips and taking pictures simultaneously!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 6, 2007)

its the same at St. Ives


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 6, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Had a hard time defending me chips and taking pictures simultaneously!



 You do have a thing with animals... remember we've seen the pony pictures


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 6, 2007)

hi Tangerini

When I got started doing this, I went to se amimals in captive situations.. there are a few places around here, but I was in the Manila Zoo when I got hooked... here is one of my first shots...

http://www.pbase.com/raymondjbarlow/image/55602131

then, I started asking around, and found some good places around here to find birds... Airic and Canoncan really got me going., and then I got into this birders mass email list, and I still recieve emails everyday on bird locations.

Then, you need a DSLR.. and a long lens.. I started with a 70-300 and it was/is still good enough for some shooting.  Find some people who have busy bird feeders, and hang around their back yards..sit still, and let them get used to you, and shoot with the sun at your back.  Always try to have a backround that is not brighter then the bird, and try to make sure nothing human oreinted is in the picture..even the feeder.

When there is nothing much going on, we go to a marsh that has a long boardwalk.. with some peanuts.. this brings the birds in close, and the fun is getting them to perch on the right twig, in the right light.

there are 3 things you need to learn how to do, 1 .. find the dang birds!!  2... set up your camera.. iso,aperture,and shutter speed for the situation, and the focusing controls.. and 3 .. execution... getting your camera on the bird, in focus and firing at the right time.

It takes practice, and most of all.. tenacity.. and patience does help.

It is fun, and as much fun as it is, it is frustrating.. I miss way more then I catch.. Kind of like Golf.. if you hit one good shot, you become motivated to keep trying.

hopw all this helps!!


It is every addictive, but good clean (expnesive) fun.


take good care.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> You do have a thing with animals... remember we've seen the pony pictures



Yes, and all the Jaguars, Crocodiles and Bears .. but lucky for me, those weren't after my chips


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 6, 2007)

Raymond J Barlow said:


> hi Tangerini
> 
> When I got started doing this, I went to se amimals in captive situations.. there are a few places around here, but I was in the Manila Zoo when I got hooked... here is one of my first shots...
> 
> ...



Thank you for the wonderful and much appreciated advice, yours are the type of pictures I dream and aspire to achieve.
I'm sure (if you don't mind) I'll be picking your brain more so as I get going.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 7, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Thank you for the wonderful and much appreciated advice, yours are the type of pictures I dream and aspire to achieve.
> I'm sure (if you don't mind) I'll be picking your brain more so as I get going.



you are welcome!!  I can't get in here and look at every post... 8 forums keep me busy, plus a lot more., but send me a pm, and I will try to help you.

take care.


----------

